# Is there an ISA SERVER alternative in linux ?



## luisc (Jan 8, 2008)

That's the question. 

I'm planning to change my server to an open source alternative for PROXY SERVER

Someone recommended me to try "Smooth Wall" or "Squid"

Do you know a good alternate solution ?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

My buddy runs a large school district here in Wisconsin and he uses Squid.


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Squid seems to be the most popular proxy server for Linux. But if you just want to replace ISA with a Linux firewall, just use iptables which comes with every major distro.


----------

